
Ripley: Project management tool for G Suite - steph-newton
https://ripleyhq.com/
======
hliyan
I know your app gives some assurances, but I really can't agree to these
permissions:

This will allow Ripley to:

See, edit, create, and delete all of your Google Drive files

See and download your contacts

See, edit, share, and permanently delete all the calendars you can access
using Google Calendar

~~~
edparso
Yeah, I understand this is a lot to ask, unfortunately the way Google auth
scopes work this is the minimum we can ask for.

Ripley helps manage permissions on your docs so G Drive edit is needed.

Ripley suggestions contacts you may want to add to your boards so contacts is
needed.

Ripley posts events to your calendar for tasks in Ripley so calendar edits is
needed.

I wish we had more granular ways to request only the exact permissions we
needed.

------
xte
I think that any tech business or any business in general should AVOID
completely put their "nervous system" (IT) on someone else computer,
especially someone else that have deep automated analysis capabilities and big
financial power.

I know that in actual IT status that's the simplest way for many, I know it
may also pay off well in the short term and perhaps in the mid term also. But
in the long run is a really awful idea.

Personally I have my workflow around org-mode and Emacs, I build it in spare
time a feature upon another and it's far superior, simple, lighter, effective
etc than any other system I found precooked by some web/modern business-like
software.

When I ditch GMail for a personal mail, forget webmails entirely I discover a
far superior world, when I ditch modern classic personal accounting software
for ledger I again discover a far superior experience. It take time, of
course, but it take time when you have it and what you learn pay of for life.

------
edparso
Hi HN!

I’m Ed, one of the creators of Ripley.

These days organizations on G Suite create thousands of documents every month.
Team members have to keep track of all these documents, tasks and changes. It
is too easy to let an email about a task or a key change in language slip
through the cracks.

That’s why we thought, wouldn’t it be great if you didn’t have to keep track
of that yourself, the same way you can keep track of tasks and key information
on Trello or Asana, but without having to constantly copy and paste between G
Suite and your tool?

After 1 year of hard work and 3 months of beta testing, we are ready to
introduce Ripley: The #1 project management tool for G Suite. What Ripley
does, is let you pull in files and folders into your team’s Ripley workspaces
within Google Drive. Ripley will look for changes to the files or tasks
assigned to team members and bring them into the workspace.

Please let me know your thougts.

~~~
chrismatheson
Just a small thing, and totally just my own thoughts here that very well may
not align with others, but the “email sign up” type part of your site.... I
felt the message “no thanks I’m an introvert” & “go away” came off as passive
aggressive rather than fun & playful which I assume you were aiming for.

~~~
0db532a0
They should add another button to indicate sensitivity to such passive
aggressive buttons. It should redirect to disney.com.

------
social_quotient
Seems cool but this is the exact type of product from Google I would worry
about getting sunset. Maybe it’s the first product announcement that I would
actually not demo because of the constant droning about shuttered systems in
use by millions of people. There might be an sla or lifecycle disclosure that
is different from my perception but you know what they say about perception!?

Concerns aside I like the idea of building this on top of the document
management system/repository. I often feel like task mgmt and pm tools do a
poor job of managing documents and files at scale. A good example of this is
Basecamp. It’s a great tool for simple small projects but when it comes to
multi stakeholder teams and long running projects the file mgmt side suffered.

Good job on the product. I hope Google can fix the perception problem.

~~~
edparso
Hi social-quotient, I understand your feeling, I've been spending the last
month moving back to Gmail after hearing Inbox will be sunset. This will not
happen to Ripley.

And thank you for identifying the problem between purely pm software and then
purely storage software. Once you hit a real scale it can quickly become
unmanageable.

We originally developed Ripley to help us manage all the spec documents our
clients were sending us and then changing regularly. At one or two it was
manageable, yet to check each doc for changes or to rely on clients sending us
messages or comments became unworkable very quickly.

Ripley manages that by understanding the underlying doc is not just a URL.
It's a google drive file with a rich API Ripley can interact with.

